# 2000 Wrangler - Electrical Setup for Plow



## RobG (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a 2000 Wrangler witha 4.0L/Auto combo and the 117 amp alternator. I am experiencing heavy electrical dray when I move the plow blade (Wester Cable Mount w/ 6.5 foot blade). There I must lower the blade and put the vehicle in nuetral or park and rev the motor to generate peak amps to move the blade left or right.

I understand that I can swap out a 130 or 160 amp alternator from a 2005 Dodge Durango 3.7L V6 motor and that it will bolt right in on my I-6. Do you feel that this is the only modification I need to do or are there other changes I need to make?

The motor on my pump and the relay are new. Everything is wired into my battery and I have clean, solid grounds.

Thanks!


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I had a similar problem with my '00 XJ, except mine had the 130 amp alt. It turns out the issue was with the tired-out battery that was in the Jeep. I replaced it with a Wal-Mart Maxx battery and the problem went away (that was 3 years ago & still no issues.) What size battery do you have in the TJ? How old is it?

Fran


----------



## RobG (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a Mopar OFFroad brand battery that is rayed at 750 amps, it is about 3.5 years old.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 2000 TJ also with the 117 amp alt. I do have 2 batteries I put one in the back with 1 gage wire to the front and a relay to isolate the batteries. I have NO problem with voltage. It will drop voltage when moving the plow, (up, left, right) but comes rite back as soon as I get of the switch.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd would either go with a double battery set-up or any of the new spiral battery designs. A 3 year old battery in a plow vehicle is a season past its prime IMO. I have not had a battery last more than two seasons of heavy draw. I have never upgraded an alternator though. Having had nearly twenty years of Westerns and Fishers I would triple check your connections and motor. You have either got a bad battery, bad connections, or a bad motor.


----------

